# Banned websites - alternatives to Skype



## HAKB (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned websites - alternatives to Skype

Hi all, 

I was wondering if I could ask for some help; I understand that Skype is banned in Dubai. I just wanted to confirm if the following sites/apps were able to work in Dubai:

Facetime
Whats app
Viber
Facebook 
Twitter
Instagram
Youtube
Social media etc

If anyone has some alternatives to Skype, I would really appreciate that. 

Thank you!

☺


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys, no mention of VPNs PLEASE!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes to everything, except Facetime which depends upon where you bought the device. If you buy it in th UAE its not loaded and cannot be used. If its from the Uk, then it works fine.

As to Skype, read my previous reply on your other post. And don't mention 'you know whats' as BedouGirl says.

There are no legal phone to phone VOIP services in Dubai. Computer to computer is different and you have all the answers you need for that.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Facetime works for me on a Du signal device, cannot get it to work on Etisalat (even with an unmentionable). All the others you mentioned work fine though.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Viber is inconsistent-most of the time it works (with repeated reconnections needed) though it can stop working for weeks on end, at least in my experience.


----------



## HAKB (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Skype works fine if it's pc to pc. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Skype works for me on all devices


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Same as the last two, I have no problems with Skype.


----------

